# Cambium or friction saver



## Ekka (Jul 30, 2006)

Installing and retrieving on branches and straight stems.

Another one ideal for 101's

10mins and 50mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/cambiumsaver.wmv


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 30, 2006)

I really enjoyed that. Thanks Ekka. Your one of the guys on this site that never stops giving. Cheers to ya. You do really well in front of that camera. I can tell your enjoying it. You may be up for an Oscar this year. Plus I would like to try those methods. I don't climb but I use lines to pull trees down, cableling and such things. Thanks, Bob


----------



## younggun (Aug 21, 2006)

i found out the hard way, when you use a 24 strand rope you have to use a larger knot ( like a figure 8 ) to retreve your friction saver or else it can pull through the small ring if you have to pull hard.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 22, 2006)

Bugger!


----------



## SuperDIYer (Sep 19, 2006)

*That "vertical" wrapped installation*

Hey Eric,

I assume that the "wrapped" vertical usage you showed has to be manually installed. In other words, there is no way to get that installed from the ground. 

I guess the question is where that would come in handy. You would already have gotten access to that part of the tree by some means. Could you give me an example of where you would use that technique?

Thanks
jtz


----------



## Ekka (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, you have to install it up there.

You may use that technique to install it under the head on a palm to come down.

Both eucs and large ficus have long straight leaders. In one case we were doing a crane job and the central leader which was going to be craned out last had a dying top. So the FS was installed on the straight stem under the "dodgey" wood. 

Last pic was that section, secure crane, abseil down to cutting postion, remove FS, wella.

Imagine on a tall euc TD, you might be able to fell the head half way up but need to remove some other branches etc. You could install the FS on the straight stem, do the rest of your work then drop the head out.

It's just another thing to keep in mind, you may not be able to shoot a decent high point, rope too short, dont need to go that high etc so keep it in mind that you can use this technique.


----------



## younggun (Sep 20, 2006)

ekka, have you ever tryed the AMT friction saver prusik? (sherrill catalog page13)


----------



## Ekka (Sep 21, 2006)

No I haven't tried it.

If you have info on it post away, pics too would be great.


----------



## younggun (Sep 21, 2006)

http://gear.sherrilltree.com/iwwidb.pvx?;multi_item_submit

grate for removals, lets you use your friction saver in place of a running bowline wile spiking up and wile working but with the advantage of being on dubble rope


----------



## Ekka (Sep 23, 2006)

Link came up Web Access is not available.


----------



## younggun (Sep 23, 2006)

item # is 26224 if you want to try a serch, (i can't seem to get a direct link to work) if you find it click on the pic to get info


----------



## Ekka (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah ha

Got it.

http://gear.sherrilltree.com/images/26224.jpg

Yes I know of this but haven't tried it.

What about anyone else out there?


----------

